# Bonucci: si sta esagerando?



## mèuris (16 Giugno 2016)

Noto che in questi giorni Bonucci viene inserito costantemente nei 3 migliori difensori del mondo, se non messo in cima.

Premessa: per me è cresciuto tantissimo, ed è sicuramente tra i primissimi (se non il primo) per quanto riguarda l'impostare. Sentirlo definire "scarso" mi faceva ridere, perché ha raggiunto già da un po' livelli alti. 

Detto questo, difensivamente ritengo non possa essere considerato all'altezza dei migliori, nonostante gli enormi progressi, e penso che al di fuori del sistema Juve/Nazionale farebbe più fatica. Per dire, Barzagli penso sia nettamente superiore in marcatura, e difensivamente in generale.

Insomma, a me riesce male di considerarlo al vertice. Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (16 Giugno 2016)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Noto che in questi giorni Bonucci viene inserito costantemente nei 3 migliori difensori del mondo, se non messo in cima.
> 
> Premessa: per me è cresciuto tantissimo, ed è sicuramente tra i primissimi (se non il primo) per quanto riguarda l'impostare. Sentirlo definire "scarso" mi faceva ridere, perché ha raggiunto già da un po' livelli alti.
> 
> ...



Sarebbe da chiedersi chi è meglio di lui. 
Guardando in giro, considerando anche che Boatengo è titolare in Nazionale e al Bayern, così come Piqué, non trovo molto di meglio. 

Thiagone è in calo tremendo e lui è l'unico che può essere paragonato ai grandi difensori del recente passato. 

Ti dirò, per quanto logoro, il mio preferito è Barzagli.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Giugno 2016)

Siccome il difensore deve innanzitutto saper difendere io non lo trovo un fuoriclasse del ruolo , visti i grossi limiti nell' 1vs 1 , soprattutto quando viene puntato palla al piede . Ricordo innumerevoli occasioni nelle quali è stato messo con il sedere per terra. In tale situazione non ha la classe difensiva di un maldini o di un nesta che si posizionavano ottimamente con corpo e con la postura delle gambe, mandavano l'avversario dove volevano loro e poi gli soffiavano la palla in scivolata. La vera classe del difensore deve esser questa. La fortuna ( o limite, seconda da che lato si guarda) è che nella sua squadra gioca sempre con un centrocampo fitto che lo copre e non lo espone a situazioni di uno contro uno. Quante volte ad esempio la juve alza la difesa a centrocampo e bonucci si trova ad esser puntato dall'attaccante avversario ?? A pique capita innumerevoli volte per un modo di intendere il calcio che volutamente espone i blaugrana a rischi. Il tatticismo della juve , per farla breve, copre e nasconde le magagne di bonucci. In impostazione gli riconosco un livello altissimo, da top club.
Barzagli è nettamente superiore a leonardo.


----------



## mèuris (16 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da chiedersi chi è meglio di lui.
> Guardando in giro, considerando anche che Boatengo è titolare in Nazionale e al Bayern, così come Piqué, non trovo molto di meglio.
> 
> Thiagone è in calo tremendo e lui è l'unico che può essere paragonato ai grandi difensori del recente passato.
> ...



D'accordo con te che Barzagli sia migliore; difensivamente è fra i migliori in assoluto, nonostante venga spesso trascurato. Lo salti difficilmente, ha fisico, senso della posizione, non perde mai la testa. Bonucci beneficia moltissimo della sua presenza.

Thiago (forse ne avevamo già parlato in altro topic) non mi sembra così in calo. È penalizzato dal sistema difensivo del Psg, secondo me, che lo espone continuamente (e anche dal fatto stesso di giocare lì, forse, perché ha meno visibilità: se uno lo vede una volta all'anno in champions e quella volta "toppa", si fa un'impressione non veritiera, per dire). È stato l'unico all'altezza dei suoi con il City, tra l'altro.

Boateng per me è molto forte, così come Godin, forse il migliore per continuità di rendimento in questi anni. 

Io, parlando di capacità difensive (per me restano il primo criterio, dato che si parla di difensori) metterei Thiago, Godin, Boateng, Barzagli prima di lui. Almeno questi, ecco...

Poi, per carità, è forte (ripeto, ridevo sonoramente quando sentivo dire che era scarso) e imposta come pochissimi. Solo, io non vedo in lui tutte queste abilità difensive. O perlomeno non tali da definirlo il più forte.


----------



## mèuris (16 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Siccome il difensore deve innanzitutto saper difendere io non lo trovo un fuoriclasse del ruolo , visti i grossi limiti nell' 1vs 1 , soprattutto quando viene puntato palla al piede . Ricordo innumerevoli occasioni nelle quali è stato messo con il sedere per terra. In tale situazione non ha la classe difensiva di un maldini o di un nesta che si posizionavano ottimamente con corpo e con la postura delle gambe, mandavano l'avversario dove volevano loro e poi gli soffiavano la palla in scivolata. La vera classe del difensore deve esser questa. La fortuna ( o limite, seconda da che lato si guarda) è che nella sua squadra gioca sempre con un centrocampo fitto che lo copre e non lo espone a situazioni di uno contro uno. Quante volte ad esempio la juve alza la difesa a centrocampo e bonucci si trova ad esser puntato dall'attaccante avversario ?? A pique capita innumerevoli volte per un modo di intendere il calcio che volutamente espone i blaugrana a rischi. Il tatticismo della juve , per farla breve, copre e nasconde le magagne di bonucci. In impostazione gli riconosco un livello altissimo, da top club.
> Barzagli è nettamente superiore a leonardo.



Sottoscrivo anche le virgole. Tra l'altro, 2-3 all'anno ne combina. È aiutato dal centrocampo e, all'interno del reparto, da Barzagli (vera roccia della Juve e della nazionale, per me).


----------



## hiei87 (16 Giugno 2016)

E' il giocatore che mi sta più antipatico al mondo, però obiettivamente è forte.
Se avesse giocato a cavallo tra gli anni '90 e i 2000, quando c'erano i fenomeni veri, magari non si parlerebbe tanto di lui, ma, ora come ora, assieme a Godìn (forse più difficile da superare, ma meno completo), è di gran lunga il difensore più forte in circolazione. 
Ed è forse l'unico difensore che possa permettere ad una squadra di adattare su di lui il proprio stile di gioco, grazie alla sua capacità di impostare.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (16 Giugno 2016)

mèuris ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te che Barzagli sia migliore; difensivamente è fra i migliori in assoluto, nonostante venga spesso trascurato. Lo salti difficilmente, ha fisico, senso della posizione, non perde mai la testa. Bonucci beneficia moltissimo della sua presenza.
> 
> Thiago (forse ne avevamo già parlato in altro topic) non mi sembra così in calo. È penalizzato dal sistema difensivo del Psg, secondo me, che lo espone continuamente (e anche dal fatto stesso di giocare lì, forse, perché ha meno visibilità: se uno lo vede una volta all'anno in champions e quella volta "toppa", si fa un'impressione non veritiera, per dire). È stato l'unico all'altezza dei suoi con il City, tra l'altro.
> 
> ...



Godin è un bel diavolo ma, a proposito di protezione, lui beneficia moltissimo del difensivismo simeoniano. 

Mi dispiace ma su Thiago non sono proprio d'accordo. Non a caso ha anche capitolato in favore di Miranda in Nazionale. Ok, Dunga è un poveraccio ma non ha tutti i torti.


----------



## mèuris (16 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Godin è un bel diavolo ma, a proposito di protezione, lui beneficia moltissimo del difensivismo simeoniano.
> 
> Mi dispiace ma su Thiago non sono proprio d'accordo. Non a caso ha anche capitolato in favore di Miranda in Nazionale. Ok, Dunga è un poveraccio ma non ha tutti i torti.



Su Godin sicuramente, ma a parità di "protezione", prendo lui, difensivamente, piuttosto che Bonucci. 

Su Thiago la faccio breve (sennò andiamo of topic): non è in nazionale perché Dunga non aveva digerito il fatto che avesse pianto prima dei rioni col Cile. Da lì in poi i rapporti si sono incrinati, e l'incapace lo ha messo al bando. Ma tutti si sono stupiti della sua scelta (ora, col nuovo tecnico, tornerà come minimo titolare, se non capitano).


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2016)

Come difensore d'impostazione è il più forte al mondo, senza dubbio. In marcatura buono, non eccelso. Forse qualcuno esagera paragonandolo ai migliori del passato.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Giugno 2016)

Al momento sì è uno dei migliori al mondo. Oltre a essere bravo in impostazione e ad avere grandissima personalià è anche bravissimo nell'anticipo (chiedere a Lukaku per informazioni), gli unici difetti che ha è che non è rapidissimo sui primi metri e quindi quando viene affrontato uno contro uno è facilmente esposto a figuracce.


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2016)

Non sono mai stato un suo estimatore, ma nell'ultimo anno è cresciuto tantissimo. I centrali proprio verso i 28-29 raggiungono la loro maturità, basti vedere Ramos, negli ultimi anni è diventato finalmente un top. Non voglio fare una classifica, ma sicuramente è uno dei migliori centrali in circolazione.


----------



## mèuris (16 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sono mai stato un suo estimatore, ma nell'ultimo anno è cresciuto tantissimo. I centrali proprio verso i 28-29 raggiungono la loro maturità, basti vedere Ramos, negli ultimi anni è diventato finalmente un top. Non voglio fare una classifica, ma sicuramente è uno dei migliori centrali in circolazione.



Sicuramente è cresciuto, questo sì. E in diversi lo negavano fino a pochissimo tempo fa, sbagliando nettamente. Però, boh, io noto che difensivamente concede ancora. In marcatura non lo vedo benissimo, per dire. 
Di Ramos, boh, non lo prenderei troppo come metro. Un difensore centrale che prende tutti quei Rossi in maniera stupida e che ha i suoi black-out non lo riesco a considerare tra i primissimi. Però, se in giornata, è forte, questo sì. Compensa anche con la grinta e con i gol.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2016)

Non è manco il migliore in impostazione dato che Hummels e Boateng per dirne due gli cacano in testa ma anche Thiago. Figuriamoci difensivamente...


----------



## Mou (16 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non è manco il migliore in impostazione dato che Hummels e Boateng per dirne due gli cacano in testa ma anche Thiago. Figuriamoci difensivamente...



Dei 3 da te citati l'unico che oggi tiene botta con Bonucci è Hummels.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Giugno 2016)

Io Boateng o Piquè in questo momento non li preferirei mai a Bonucci, e neanche Hummels.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Dei 3 da te citati l'unico che oggi tiene botta con Bonucci è Hummels.


Thiago è il migliore al mondo nel suo ruolo e non sarebbe migliore di Bonucci?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Thiago è il migliore al mondo nel suo ruolo e non sarebbe migliore di Bonucci?



Thiago Silva a oggi non vale la metà di Bonucci, poi possiamo discutere sull'effettivo valore di Bonucci in confronto ad altri


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2016)

Non so nemmeno se sia tra i primi 3 in Italia, figuriamoci al mondo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Giugno 2016)

Bonucci è un fenomeno, mi sta sul ca..o però è inutile star qui a far polemiche solo perché è dei gobbi..oggi come oggi è nettamente superiore all'attuale Silva (anche se Silva al top era un gradino sopra)


----------



## Mou (16 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Thiago è il migliore al mondo nel suo ruolo e non sarebbe migliore di Bonucci?



Thiago Motta viene da una stagione horror...


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bonucci è un fenomeno, mi sta sul ca..o però è inutile star qui a far polemiche solo perché è dei gobbi..oggi come oggi è nettamente superiore all'attuale Silva (anche se Silva al top era un gradino sopra)



Un gradino ?

Per me il più grande difetto di un centrale è la lentezza, o meglio la non reattività. Bonucci è troppo macchinoso e purtroppo non è un difetto rimediabile.

(lo stesso problema lo ha Romagnoli, per esempio)


----------



## kolao95 (16 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bonucci è un fenomeno, mi sta sul ca..o però è inutile star qui a far polemiche solo perché è dei gobbi..oggi come oggi è nettamente superiore all'attuale Silva (anche se Silva al top era un gradino sopra)



Vabbè, Thiago Silva al top non se lo vedeva minimamente Bonucci.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva a oggi non vale la metà di Bonucci, poi possiamo discutere sull'effettivo valore di Bonucci in confronto ad altri


Vabbè ciao, io pure che mi metto a discutere seriamente su Sbruffonucci


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un gradino ?
> 
> Per me il più grande difetto di un centrale è la lentezza, o meglio la non reattività. Bonucci è troppo macchinoso e purtroppo non è un difetto rimediabile.
> 
> (lo stesso problema lo ha Romagnoli, per esempio)



Va che Silva era un fenomeno ma tutta la carriera l'ha spesso macchiata con papere colossali (non ultime le topiche al mondiale e le papere col PSG contro il Chelsea in Champions)..quindi uno magari ha il limite della velocità, l'altro aveva il limite dell'attenzione..

Nessuno dei due è Nesta mi pare evidente..

Al top avrei preso Silva tutta la vita ma sinceramente sto dipingere Thiago manco fosse Baresi un po' non lo capisco..alla fine ha fatto ad altissimi livelli tipo 4-5 anni, non di più..

Per dire secondo me se guardiamo la carriera nel complesso Sergio Ramos vale molto di più..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2016)

Io lo colloco nella top 5.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va che Silva era un fenomeno ma tutta la carriera l'ha spesso macchiata con papere colossali (non ultime le topiche al mondiale e le papere col PSG contro il Chelsea in Champions)..quindi uno magari ha il limite della velocità, l'altro aveva il limite dell'attenzione..
> 
> Nessuno dei due è Nesta mi pare evidente..
> 
> ...



Il Ramos di adesso sì, ma anche a lui partiva la testa eh.

Comunque io al Milan ricordo solo una papera di Thiago, nel Brasile ha giocato male a volte ma con una squadra allo sbando, nel PSG ha fatto qualche cappella ma è stato uno dei difensori più forti degli ultimi 10 anni (se consideriamo gente come Nesta e Maldini prima).


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io Boateng o Piquè in questo momento non li preferirei mai a Bonucci, e neanche Hummels.



ovviamente, e nemmeno Kompany, Miranda, Godin e Benatia che sono nettamente più forti dei tre citati da te secondo me.


Però Thiago è ancora il numero 1 anche se è mezzo gradino sotto i livelli del Milan.


Con Sergio Ramos siamo pressoché all'equivalenza.


----------



## mèuris (16 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va che Silva era un fenomeno ma tutta la carriera l'ha spesso macchiata con papere colossali (non ultime le topiche al mondiale e le papere col PSG contro il Chelsea in Champions)..quindi uno magari ha il limite della velocità, l'altro aveva il limite dell'attenzione..
> 
> Nessuno dei due è Nesta mi pare evidente..
> 
> ...





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il Ramos di adesso sì, ma anche a lui partiva la testa eh.
> 
> Comunque io al Milan ricordo solo una papera di Thiago, nel Brasile ha giocato male a volte ma con una squadra allo sbando, nel PSG ha fatto qualche cappella ma è stato uno dei difensori più forti degli ultimi 10 anni (se consideriamo gente come Nesta e Maldini prima).



Esatto. Tutto va contestualizzato. In un contesto come quello del Psg Bonucci andrebbe molto più a fondo. Quella del Thiago che al Milan faceva errori mi sembra un'osservazione discutibile, onestamente. Qualcuno, forse, come tutti. Ma aveva medie voto impressionanti, per dire. Il campionato lo perdemmo quando si ruppe.
Quanto al confronto con Bonucci, dubito che difensivamente sia meno attento. Beh, Ramos ha vinto tanto, ma se ha fatto una carriera a livelli più alti è anche perché non ha avuto tutte le difficoltà extracalcistiche di Thiago. 
A me fa strano metterlo, anche oggi, dietro Bonucci. Poi, ognuno ha la sua opinione. Ho aperto il topic proprio per cercare di capire il perché di questa opinione (neo)diffusa


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2016)

Bonucci è sicuramente un buon difensore tuttavia ho letto cose assurde e paragoni blasfemi con Baresi e Beckenbauer.

Nella miseranda Serie A di questi anni ha dominato, però appena ha messo il naso fuori dall'Italia non mi pare che abbia fatto sfracelli.

Ah ricordiamo che a livello internazionale Bonucci non ha vinto nulla mentre Ramos, Piqué e Boateng mi pare di si.

Capisco l'entusiamo per la vittoria contro il Belgio, tuttavia da un po' di giorni si sta davvero esagerando.


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bonucci è sicuramente un buon difensore tuttavia ho letto cose assurde e paragoni blasfemi con Baresi e Beckenbauer.
> 
> Nella miseranda Serie A di questi anni ha dominato, però appena ha messo il naso fuori dall'Italia non mi pare che abbia fatto sfracelli.
> 
> ...



Se Guardiola ammette gli piacerebbe lavorare con Bonucci significa che nella sua carriera qualcosina di buono sta facendo. Ok Ramos, per me oggi il miglior centrale in circolazione, ma negli ultimi anni Piquè è stato tutt'altro che fenomenale. Il tedesco è un ottimo elemento, ma non lo reputo certo un fenomeno, Bonucci accanto a questi nomi ci può tranquillamente stare.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se Guardiola ammette gli piacerebbe lavorare con Bonucci significa che nella sua carriera qualcosina di buono sta facendo. Ok Ramos, per me oggi il miglior centrale in circolazione, ma negli ultimi anni Piquè è stato tutt'altro che fenomenale. Il tedesco è un ottimo elemento, ma non lo reputo certo un fenomeno, Bonucci accanto a questi nomi ci può tranquillamente stare.



Il Bonucci attuale ci sta sicuramente. Però, ad. es. non dimentichiamo che la carriera ed il palmares di Piqué Bonucci se li sogna. 

Il topic parla di esagerazione nei confronti di Bonucci ed io su questo concordo, i difensori della Spagna e della Germania partite eccellenti come quella che lo Juventino ha fatto contro il Belgio ne hanno fatte tante eppure per loro non si sono fatti paragoni con le leggende del calcio. 

Ripeto, Bonucci è un ottimo difensore, però non ha certo raggiunto livelli clamorosi, tali da giustificare lodi sperticate ed attestati di grandezza che, secondo me, non merita assolutamente.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (16 Giugno 2016)

Al contrario invece,mi stupisco della poca considerazione che abbia avuto fino ad oggi. In Italia,probabilmente perché sta antipatico e gioca nella Juve venendo sminuito da molti (stessa cosa che accade con Chiellini,che quando è in forma è un giocatore insuperabile difensivamente). In Europa probabilmente x la sottovalutazione della nostra serie A.

Titolare fisso e leader indiscusso della retroguardia da 4 anni. Nelle partite che contano non sbaglia praticamente mai.

Uno come Hummels ad esempio, combina diverse cappelle clamorose,anche in partite importanti,che Bonucci si sognerebbe la notte.

Tra l'altro la scusa "gioca bene solo perché ha la squadra organizzata alle spalle", non regge,qualsiasi difensore se non ha un centrocampo a fare filtro va in difficoltà.

Così come non regge nemmeno la scusa "a livello europeo non ha fatto nulla" visto che lo scorso anno è arrivato in finale con una serie di partite eccellenti e non ricordo prestazioni al di sotto della sufficienza in Champions in questi anni


----------



## mèuris (16 Giugno 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Al contrario invece,*mi stupisco della poca considerazione che abbia avuto fino ad oggi*.
> 
> Titolare fisso e leader indiscusso della retroguardia da 4 anni. Nelle partite che contano non sbaglia praticamente mai.
> 
> ...



Su questo concordo, e ribadisco che chi lo definiva scarso, lo faceva per partito preso (almeno credo). 

Su Hummels sono parzialmente d'accordo, nel senso che in marcatura lascia un po' a desiderare. 
D' accordo anche che non sia vero che Bonucci non ha fatto nulla a livello europeo, ma che non sbagli mai un po' meno. 
Quanto all'organizzazione, sì, tutti vanno in difficoltà, senza, è vero (anche se chi più, chi meno). Solo, sarei curioso di vedere Bonucci in situazioni di difesa a 4, magari in campo aperto, per poter fare un confronto; ppure, se vuoi, mettere quelli che ho citato e che giocano in Real,Bayern,Psg, Barca in contesti difensivi e di squadra come quelli della Juve, e poi vedere se fanno peggio di Bonucci.


----------



## TheZio (16 Giugno 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Al contrario invece,mi stupisco della poca considerazione che abbia avuto fino ad oggi. In Italia,probabilmente perché sta antipatico e gioca nella Juve venendo sminuito da molti (stessa cosa che accade con Chiellini,che quando è in forma è un giocatore insuperabile difensivamente). In Europa probabilmente x la sottovalutazione della nostra serie A.
> 
> Titolare fisso e leader indiscusso della retroguardia da 4 anni. Nelle partite che contano non sbaglia praticamente mai.
> 
> ...



Tu dici?
Scusa ma avendo passato il periodo Nesta-Maldini, ti assicuro che con loro si poteva benissimo giocare con 8 giocatori offensivi e più di tanto non si soffriva...


----------



## Juve nel cuore (16 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Tu dici?
> Scusa ma avendo passato il periodo Nesta-Maldini, ti assicuro che con loro si poteva benissimo giocare con 8 giocatori offensivi e più di tanto non si soffriva...


 
Giocare con 8 giocatori offensivi non vuol mica dire per forza essere sbilanciati


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Tu dici?
> Scusa ma avendo passato il periodo Nesta-Maldini, ti assicuro che con loro si poteva benissimo giocare con 8 giocatori offensivi e più di tanto non si soffriva...



esatto


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Giocare con 8 giocatori offensivi non vuol mica dire per forza essere sbilanciati



e che vuol dire scusa? non eri sbilanciato solo perchè in difesa avevi dei fenomeni, ma eri sbilanciato eccome, prova a mettere altri difensori al loro posto e poi ne riparliamo


----------



## davoreb (16 Giugno 2016)

Prima di lodarlo cosi tanto voglio vederlo in una difesa a 4, per me ha fatto una grande partita contro il Belgio ma non lo ritengo un fuoriclasse nel ruolo.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Giugno 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Prima di lodarlo cosi tanto voglio vederlo in una difesa a 4, per me ha fatto una grande partita contro il Belgio ma non lo ritengo un fuoriclasse nel ruolo.



L'anno scorso a 4 ha giocato e ha fatto la miglior stagione della carriera.


----------



## mèuris (16 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso a 4 ha giocato e ha fatto la miglior stagione della carriera.



Se ti riferisci alla stagione appena conclusa, però, non è esattamente così. La maggior parte delle partite sono state giocate con il 3-5-2, con Lichtsteiner a destra e Evra/Alex Sandro a sx. Forse, in qualche partita di inizio stagione...poi magari sbaglio, ma sono abbastanza convinto.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Giugno 2016)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci alla stagione appena conclusa, però, non è esattamente così. La maggior parte delle partite sono state giocate con il 3-5-2, con Lichtsteiner a destra e Evra/Alex Sandro a sx. Forse, in qualche partita di inizio stagione...



No, mi riferivo a quella della finale a Berlino. Da novembre in poi ha sempre giocato con la difesa a 4 la Juve.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (16 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e che vuol dire scusa? non eri sbilanciato solo perchè in difesa avevi dei fenomeni, ma eri sbilanciato eccome, prova a mettere altri difensori al loro posto e poi ne riparliamo




Le squadre di Ancelotti sono sempre state molto equilibrate,anche il Real di due anni fa difensivamenfe era molto forte e lasciava pochi spazi giocando molto anche di contropiede.

Ovvio che avere Nesta e Maldini è un bel vantaggio,ma ciò non toglie che era una squadra molto equilibrata e supportata da tutta la squadra.

Per dire il Milan di Leonardo che aveva T.Silva-Nesta subiva tantissimo.

Quello che dico io è che nelle squadre che non sono messe bene in campo è ovvio che i difensori vadano in difficoltà


----------



## mèuris (16 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, mi riferivo a quella della finale a Berlino. Da novembre in poi ha sempre giocato con la difesa a 4 la Juve.



Hai ragione, perché Barzagli stette fuori per un po'. Ad ogni modo, io qualche perplessità su di lui come marcatore la conservo ancora. Avendo visto praticamente tutte le partite della Juve, sono convinto che quello veramente forte a difendere sia Barzagli, ecco. Poi, si sa, i difensori centrali si valutano male, perché per loro, più che per qualsiasi altro ruolo conta la continuità, e dovresti averli sott'occhio tutti. Dipende molto dal momento, ecco, per le graduatorie personali.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Giugno 2016)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, perché Barzagli stette fuori per un po'. ad ogni modo, io qualche perplessità su di lui come marcatore la conservo ancora. Avendo visto praticaente tutte le partite della Juve, sono convinto che quello veramente forte a difendere sia Barzagli, ecco. Poi, si sa, i difensori centrali si valutano male, perché per loro, più che per qualsiasi altro ruolo conta la continuità, e dovresti averlo sott'occhio tutti. Dipende molto dal momento, ecco, per le graduatorie personali.



Sì sul fatto che Barzagli sia (stato?) un fenomeno nei fondamentali difensivi sono convinto anche io, anche se occhio perché nella doppia sfida col Bayern l'ho visto abbastanza in calo, e pure col Belgio qualche cavolata l'ha commessa.


----------



## mèuris (16 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì sul fatto che Barzagli sia (stato?) un fenomeno nei fondamentali difensivi sono convinto anche io, anche se occhio perché nella doppia sfida col Bayern l'ho visto abbastanza in calo, e pure col Belgio qualche cavolata l'ha commessa.



Sì, col Belgio ha sofferto sulle palle messe in area da loro, negli ultimi 20 minuti. Però ci sta, secondo me. Portavano tanti giocatori dentro...si è un po' perso l'uomo un paio di volte, ma ci può stare. Non sarà stata la sua migliore, questo forse sì. Per il resto, la sua stagione è stata di grande livello (a Milano, con l'Inter, è stato letteralmente pazzesco, per fare un esempio).

Tornando al discorso in generale, uno che stasera ha giocato benissimo, per l'ennesima volta, è Boateng. E pensare che 5/6 anni fa quello più forte tra lui e Prince sembrava il fratello...


----------



## davoreb (17 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso a 4 ha giocato e ha fatto la miglior stagione della carriera.



Si infatti è per quello che Allegri è tornato al 352 dopo aver rasentato la zona retrocessione, anche con la nazionale vari tentativi l'unico schema che da un minimo di solidità difensiva è con la difesa a tre.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (17 Giugno 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Si infatti è per quello che Allegri è tornato al 352 dopo aver rasentato la zona retrocessione, anche con la nazionale vari tentativi l'unico schema che da un minimo di solidità difensiva è con la difesa a tre.




È tornato al 3-5-2 semplicemente perché il trequartista era Hernanes che voleva dire giocare con un uomo in meno,non di certo per fare un favore a Bonucci(che anzi nell inizio disastroso era stato uno dei pochi a non sfigurare)


----------



## The Ripper (17 Giugno 2016)

Mi piace dai tempi di Bari ed è venuto su come mi aspettavo. Non è un fenomeno ma è un giocatore che invidio alla Juve.
Per me è forte


----------



## Torros (17 Giugno 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva a oggi non vale la metà di Bonucci, poi possiamo discutere sull'effettivo valore di Bonucci in confronto ad altri


Thiago silva a Bonucci gli piscia in testa sotto ogni aspetto, anche contro il City ha fatto due partitoni con alcuni interventi da alta scuola. Bonucci contro il Bayern nella stessa situazione ad ogni contropiede prendeva gol. 
Bonucci contro il Belgio è stato esaltato dalla stampa ma sta gran difesa io non l'ho vista, visto che il Belgio non ha combinato niente. Nell'amichevole contro la Germania, ecco li si è visto il vero Bonucci, e di partite cosi mediocri Silva non ne ha mai fatto. 

Per carità Bonucci ottimo centrale ma al livello di Silva non ci arriva nemmeno per sbaglio.

La roba su Oscar nel 2014 non è era nemmeno rigore, qui si vede un chiaro tuffo di oscar..






cmq facendo un confronto oggettivo:




perché le statistiche non saranno tutto ma sempre più indicative delle chiacchiere.


----------



## Torros (17 Giugno 2016)

Non so quanti difensori fanno interventi di questo genere negli ultimi 20 anni ma io non ne ricordo molti..





quello che fa al 0:35 può farlo solo lui e pochissimi altri in queste due decadi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Giugno 2016)

Leggendo alcuni commenti del topic,direi che si sta esagerando eccome.
Bonucci non è nemmeno il difensore più forte alla Juve,figuriamoci al mondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va che Silva era un fenomeno ma tutta la carriera l'ha spesso macchiata con papere colossali (non ultime le topiche al mondiale e le papere col PSG contro il Chelsea in Champions)..quindi uno magari ha il limite della velocità, l'altro aveva il limite dell'attenzione..
> 
> Nessuno dei due è Nesta mi pare evidente..
> 
> ...



Concordo, Ramos più grande di Thiagone.

Bonucci è tra i primissimi difensori al mondo attualmente e gli auguro di andare da Guardiola o da Conte in Premier.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Giugno 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Si infatti è per quello che Allegri è tornato al 352 dopo aver rasentato la zona retrocessione, anche con la nazionale vari tentativi l'unico schema che da un minimo di solidità difensiva è con la difesa a tre.



Ma di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa stai parlando?



Beh è vero che sono passati presto al 3-5-2.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh è vero che sono passati presto al 3-5-2.



Ma io ho detto che mi riferivo alla stagione precedente.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma io ho detto che mi riferivo alla stagione precedente.



Mh, non avevo letto bene.


----------



## davoreb (17 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa stai parlando?



Parlavo dell'ultima stagione, quella prima ha comunque spesso giocato a 3 dietro.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Giugno 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Parlavo dell'ultima stagione, quella prima ha comunque spesso giocato a 3 dietro.



In quella prima ha giocato a 3 fino a novembre, dalla partita con l'Olympiacos nei gironi di Champions Allegri ha cambiato modulo.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Thiago silva a Bonucci gli piscia in testa sotto ogni aspetto, anche contro il City ha fatto due partitoni con alcuni interventi da alta scuola. Bonucci contro il Bayern nella stessa situazione ad ogni contropiede prendeva gol.
> Bonucci contro il Belgio è stato esaltato dalla stampa ma sta gran difesa io non l'ho vista, visto che il Belgio non ha combinato niente. Nell'amichevole contro la Germania, ecco li si è visto il vero Bonucci, e di partite cosi mediocri Silva non ne ha mai fatto.
> 
> Per carità Bonucci ottimo centrale ma al livello di Silva non ci arriva nemmeno per sbaglio.
> ...



bravo però avvisami quando possiamo parlare seriamente di calcio, ho staccato quando hai detto che il fallo su oscar non era rigore (netto)


----------



## TheZio (17 Giugno 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Le squadre di Ancelotti sono sempre state molto equilibrate,anche il Real di due anni fa difensivamenfe era molto forte e lasciava pochi spazi giocando molto anche di contropiede.
> 
> Ovvio che avere Nesta e Maldini è un bel vantaggio,ma ciò non toglie che era una squadra molto equilibrata e supportata da tutta la squadra.
> 
> ...



Cafu, Serginho, Gattuso, Pirlo, Seedorf, Kaka, Sheva, Inzaghi.. Questi erano quelli che schieravamo... Dai su eravamo un pochino sbilanciati 
Voi giocate con due terzini a centrocampo (Evra e Licht) e Marchisio e Kedira centrali..



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Concordo, Ramos più grande di Thiagone.
> 
> Bonucci è tra i primissimi difensori al mondo attualmente e gli auguro di andare da Guardiola o da Conte in Premier.



Thiagone si è mangiato la carriera andando al PSG e non al Barca.. In Catalogna con Pique avrebbero fatto un muro straordinario...

Comunque ricordo a tutti che nel 2006 Barzagli era la riserva della riserva nella nazionale campione del mondo, adesso, a 35 anni, viene considerato il miglior difensore italiano. Quindi si deduce che il buon Bonucci è sicuramente un discreto difensore ma non assolutamente un top. Aggiungo solamente per essere esaustivo che il livello dei difensori centrali negli ultimi anni è crollato verticalmente..


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2016)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Esatto. Tutto va contestualizzato. In un contesto come quello del Psg Bonucci andrebbe molto più a fondo. Quella del Thiago che al Milan faceva errori mi sembra un'osservazione discutibile, onestamente. Qualcuno, forse, come tutti. Ma aveva medie voto impressionanti, per dire. Il campionato lo perdemmo quando si ruppe.
> Quanto al confronto con Bonucci, dubito che difensivamente sia meno attento. Beh, Ramos ha vinto tanto, ma se ha fatto una carriera a livelli più alti è anche perché non ha avuto tutte le difficoltà extracalcistiche di Thiago.
> A me fa strano metterlo, anche oggi, dietro Bonucci. Poi, ognuno ha la sua opinione. Ho aperto il topic proprio per cercare di capire il perché di questa opinione (neo)diffusa



Bé l'opinione credo sia diffusa perché Bonucci è un difensore che commette praticamente zero errori (non come Chiello ciabattaro) e in fase di impostazione è praticamente un regista..è forte di testa, ha carisma (ovvio che da avversario viene da detestarlo, io per primo, massima per quell'esultanza da *******) e segna pure dei gol spesso belli..

Cioé, mi stupirebbe il contrario, che non lo si mettesse nei primi 3 al mondo oggi (soprattutto perché i fenomeni veri come Nesta e Cannavaro mancano del tutto)


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il Ramos di adesso sì, ma anche a lui partiva la testa eh.
> 
> Comunque io al Milan ricordo solo una papera di Thiago, nel Brasile ha giocato male a volte ma con una squadra allo sbando, nel PSG ha fatto qualche cappella ma è stato uno dei difensori più forti degli ultimi 10 anni (se consideriamo gente come Nesta e Maldini prima).



Infatti io ho detto che Silva a l top era superiore a Bonucci, oggi invece no


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Cafu, Serginho, Gattuso, Pirlo, Seedorf, Kaka, Sheva, Inzaghi.. Questi erano quelli che schieravamo... Dai su eravamo un pochino sbilanciati
> Voi giocate con due terzini a centrocampo (Evra e Licht) e Marchisio e Kedira centrali..
> 
> 
> ...



Barzagli è ovviamente cresciuto rispetto al giocatore di Palermo, e hai detto giustamente che il livello dei centrali si è abbassato, ragione per cui Bonucci è uno dei migliori al mondo.


----------



## mèuris (17 Giugno 2016)

Comunque, sarebbe interessante anche discutere sul discorso difensori attuali/ difensori del passato. Secondo me, vanno tenuti in conto diversi fattori. Magari, oggi non c'è la stessa quantità di eccellenze nel ruolo rispetto al passato, ma spesso sento esagerazioni, con annesse mitizzazioni di pur grandissimi giocatori del passato. In più, il gioco ha avuto delle evoluzioni (purtroppo, o per fortuna). Ma forse è bene parlarne in un altro topic


----------



## Torros (18 Giugno 2016)

il confronto con Bonucci è veramente ridicolo per me, ottimo centrale inserito in un contesto di catenacciari che non spicca mai e nulla di più e del resto i fatti che ho esposto parlano chiaro.


Tra l'altro nel Real il difensore più forte per è me Pepe e non Ramos che è più forte offensivamente e che ieri è riuscito nell'impresa di eguagliare David Luiz prendendo un giallo al primo minuto. Se questi sono i difensori più forti di Silva allora i media della Rube vi hanno fatto un bel lavaggio del cervello.


----------



## Torros (18 Giugno 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> bravo però avvisami quando possiamo parlare seriamente di calcio, ho staccato quando hai detto che il fallo su oscar non era rigore (netto)



le tue chiacchiere sarebbe parlare seriamente di calcio? I dati oggettivi che ti ho riportato mi paiono abbastanza seri e nell'immagine si vede benissimo che non lo tocca Oscar, famoso tra l'altro per essere un gran tuffatore.


----------



## Torros (22 Giugno 2016)

Bonucci meglio di Silva, meno canne per favore, meno canne


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2016)

Oggi ha fatto un errore grossolano.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (22 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Bonucci meglio di Silva, meno canne per favore, meno canne



La differenza è che Bonucci sti errori li fa in partite inutili,Silva in quelle decisive


----------



## Torros (22 Giugno 2016)

ma è ridicolo considerare bonucci meglio di silva. E' un giocatore che si limita al compitino senza fare mai interventi particolarmente difficili. Nella migliore delle ipotesi è un difensore attento e solido in una squadra di catenacciari che gioca con la difesa a 3(sia italia che Juve) e che va in difficoltà ad ogni contropiede avversario o quasi.


----------



## Torros (22 Giugno 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> La differenza è che Bonucci sti errori li fa in partite inutili,Silva in quelle decisive



Bonucci fa errori di posizionamento in continuazione, la differenza è che gioca in una squadra che contro le big si caca in mano e parcheggia il ciulo quindi i suoi errori si notano meno. Ma Bonucci piazzato in una squadra che gioca con la difesa alta, non fa catenaccio e non con 5 difensori farebbe piangere. 

ps: Silva di errori del genere non è mai fatti, sono errori ridicoli alla David Luiz.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (22 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Bonucci fa errori di posizionamento in continuazione, la differenza è che gioca in una squadra che contro le big si caca in mano e parcheggia il ciulo quindi i suoi errori si notano meno. Ma Bonucci piazzato in una squadra che gioca con la difesa alta, non fa catenaccio e non con 5 difensori farebbe piangere.
> 
> ps: Silva di errori del genere non è mai fatti, sono errori ridicoli alla David Luiz.



Se giochi in una squadra che si difende bassa lasciando il gioco agli avversari in verità sei pure più sollecitato e le qualità dei difensori emergono di più , perché basta un minimo errore di concentrazione e vieni fregato. Se la Juve e la nazionale giocano così è proprio perché possono permetterselo grazie i difensori che hanno

Infatti contro il Bayern Monaco abbiamo perso negli ultimi 20 minuti quando ci siamo schiacciato dietro,e quando ti difendi in quel modo contro squadroni a forza di buttare il pallone in mezzo prima o poi il gol è facile che lo trovi,mentre invece nei primi 70 minuti dove giocammo alto non subimmo un occasione...

Oltre al fatto che lo scorso anno è arrivato in finale di Champions giocando sempre in una difesa a 4


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Giugno 2016)

Bravissimo, 50M almeno li vale. Stasera ha dimostrato tutto il suo valore


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> La differenza è che Bonucci sti errori li fa in partite inutili,Silva in quelle decisive



tu sei fuori, se l'Italia avesse Silva al posto di Bonucci potremmo giocare a 4 tranquillamente e avremmo una difesa imperdonabile già solo con lui


----------



## Torros (22 Giugno 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Se giochi in una squadra che si difende bassa lasciando il gioco agli avversari in verità sei pure più sollecitato e le qualità dei difensori emergono di più , perché basta un minimo errore di concentrazione e vieni fregato. Se la Juve e la nazionale giocano così è proprio perché possono permetterselo grazie i difensori che hanno
> 
> Infatti contro il Bayern Monaco abbiamo perso negli ultimi 20 minuti quando ci siamo schiacciato dietro,e quando ti difendi in quel modo contro squadroni a forza di buttare il pallone in mezzo prima o poi il gol è facile che lo trovi,mentre invece nei primi 70 minuti dove giocammo alto non subimmo un occasione...
> 
> Oltre al fatto che lo scorso anno è arrivato in finale di Champions giocando sempre in una difesa a 4



l'Atletico ha giocato allo stesso modo è ha pigliato 1 gol con Lucas Herandez(chi?). 1 gol dell'Atletico contro il Bayern(senza Godin) in 2 partite, 6 della Juve in 2 partite, forse i difensori della Juve non sono cosi fenomenali?. il catenaccio non significa per forza farsi schiacciare. il catenaccio significa difendersi con il centrocampo e il dinamismo. Se ti fai schiacciare signfica che non ne hai più infatti l'italia non gioca cosi, Conte ha organizzato la squadra per non permettere all'avversario di passare una certa zona del campo.


Se tu poi pensi che contro Barca e Bayern si fa meglio con la difesa alta, beh non so che dire, le partite mi pare che dimostrino il contrario. Il bayern l'anno scorso ha giocato cosi contro il Barca e ha preso 5 gol, il Psg è stato asfaltato, il city salvato da hart la Juve tutti e 3 i gol che ha preso gli ha presi da ribaltamenti di fronte e contropiedi.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (22 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tu sei fuori, se l'Italia avesse Silva al posto di Bonucci potremmo giocare a 4 tranquillamente e avremmo una difesa imperdonabile già solo con lui



Eh hai ragione,il PSG ed il Brasile con T.Silva nella difesa a 4 hanno fatto razzia di Champions mondiali e C.America in questi anni, la Juve con Bonucci nella difesa a 4 lo scorso anno invece è uscita ai gironi.

Ma smettila


----------



## Juve nel cuore (23 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> l'Atletico ha giocato allo stesso modo è ha pigliato 1 gol con Lucas Herandez(chi?). 1 gol dell'Atletico contro il Bayern(senza Godin) in 2 partite, 6 della Juve in 2 partite, forse i difensori della Juve non sono cosi fenomenali?. il catenaccio non significa per forza farsi schiacciare. il catenaccio significa difendersi con il centrocampo e il dinamismo. Se ti fai schiacciare signfica che non ne hai più infatti l'italia non gioca cosi, Conte ha organizzato la squadra per non permettere all'avversario di passare una certa zona del campo.



Tu hai scritto che Bonucci fa erroridi posizionamento in continuazione,cosa assolutamente falsa(anzi,il posizionamento è una delle sue qualità migliori) e che fa bene solo perché gioca con 5 difensori che lo coprono,cosa ancora più falsa.

L'anno scorso è arrivato in finale di Champions disputando la miglior stagione della carriera e giocando nella difesa a 4...tra l'altro non aveva nemmeno vicino a se Barzagli infortunato quasi tutto l'anno,a parte la finale


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Eh hai ragione,il PSG ed il Brasile con T.Silva nella difesa a 4 hanno fatto razzia di Champions mondiali e C.America in questi anni, la Juve con Bonucci nella difesa a 4 lo scorso anno invece è uscita ai gironi.
> 
> Ma smettila



che discorso è cosa ha vinto? o dove è arrivato? SILVA TIENE IN PIEDI UNA DIFESA DA SOLO, bonucci può giocare solo a 3 e a 4 è ridicolo


----------



## Juve nel cuore (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che discorso è cosa ha vinto? o dove è arrivato? SILVA TIENE IN PIEDI UNA DIFESA DA SOLO, bonucci può giocare solo a 3 e a 4 è ridicolo



Va be' direi anche basta,non ha senso continuare con uno che è charamente prevenuto.

Alla prossima discussione


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Va be' direi anche basta,non ha senso continuare con uno che è charamente prevenuto.
> 
> Alla prossima discussione



io non ho detto che bonucci è scarso, ma silva è un fenomeno, non si possono paragonare i due, bisogna essere anche un po obbiettivi


----------



## Juve nel cuore (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io non ho detto che bonucci è scarso, ma silva è un fenomeno, non si possono paragonare i due, bisogna essere anche un po obbiettivi


 Be' hai scritto che Bonucci in una difesa a 4 é ridicolo...

Per me sono abbastanza alla pari,di certo T. Silva non si è dimostrato superiore nelle ultime due stagioni,uno che va a fare fallì di mano in area a vanvera nei quarti di finali di copa America e Champions League, in generale è calato sia fisicamente che mentalmente


----------



## zico (23 Giugno 2016)

Bonucci è un buon difensore il suo limite è che essendo troppo convinto finisce che sentirsi ai livelli di krol e di franz , se non ha vicino un difensore forte prende delle topiche pazzesche dovute alla sua vanità.


----------



## mèuris (23 Giugno 2016)

Comunque, ragazzi, vedo che si sta spostando il discorso sul confronto a 2 Bonucci-Thiago. Se ne potrebbero prendere tranquillamente altri, ma, anche qui, dico la mia: Thiago Silva è spesso considerato in calo, quando a me in realtà non sembra. Sì, ha spento il cervello in 2-3 occasioni nelle due annate precedenti a questa, ma a livello di prestazioni difficilmente si può parlare di un giocatore sulla via del tramonto. Il Psg, quando posso, lo seguo, perché ci sono molti giocatori che mi piacciono: ha annullato un paio di volte Ronaldo, è stato tra i pochi a salvarsi nell'oreibile quarto con il City, etc. (per limitarci a quest'anno). Paga moltissimo la poca visibilità che ha il Psg, a mio parere (che deriva dal campionato in cui gioca), e il fatto che l'organizzazione della fase difensiva, con Blanc, è stata praticamente nulla. 

Quanto ai trofei, o al fatto di arrivare in fondo nelle competizioni europee e internazionali, non prenderei mai troppo come parametro ciò , per giocatori che non sono dei singoli con potenzialità enormi, in grado di vincere da soli: Cristiano, Messi, Zidane, Baggio etc. (e anche qui bisogna sempre contestualizzare, perché sennò viene fuori che Ramos è un fenomeno). 

Singolarmente , credo che il livello sia ancora ben superiore a quello di Bonucci, che, ribadisco, è comunque alto.

Altro difensore col quale confrontarlo potrebbe essere Boateng. Sa impostare molto bene anche lui (forse non a quel livello, ok), ma difende meglio, secondo me. È migliorato moltissimo, rispetto a qualche anno fa, e raramente compie gli svarioni che, occasionalmente, capitano a Bonucci. 

Quello che Bonucci ha fatto ieri sera non è un'eccezione. Poi, per carità, fa sempre meno errori, e tutto quello che volete, ma penso sia parecchio aiutato dal sistema in cui gioca, difensivamente, e che altrove farebbe più fatica. Gli altri li vedo più universali.


----------



## Torros (8 Settembre 2018)

torno sul Forum dopo un po'
E' stato confermato ciò che pensavo no?

A me comunque sembra che il difetto più grande di sto tizio siano la sua flemma e le sue gambe. Cioè a me pare proprio inchiodato e terribilmente statico, quasi non abbia la forza per spostarsi abbastanza rapidamente.


----------



## Torros (8 Settembre 2018)

cmq per me Bonucci non è mai stato un grande centrale. Scarso in marcatura e scarso nell'uno contro uno. Giocatore sui livelli di David Luiz, più dotato il brasiliano, più attento l'italiano. 

Alla gobba ha fatto bene quando erano completamente dominanti in Italia e quando facevano catenaccio all'estero.
Cmq pure Chiellini che è sicuramente forte nel suo essere macellaio che fa quello che vuole in serie A perché impunito, non vale chissà che più di un Kompany. Con difesa alta Bonucci fa piangere e Chiellini non è certo un fenomeno. 

Certo nel bus cani e porci come si è visto al mondiale possono sembrare grandi centrali.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2018)

Io penso da sempre che Bonucci in una squadra che ha sempre la palla tra i piedi sia un autentico fenomeno, in una squadra che invece si deve anche difendere escano tutti i suoi limiti in marcatura e sia tutt'altro che un top player.

Esempio pratico, Bonucci starebbe bene al City, Bonucci non starebbe bene al Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io penso da sempre che Bonucci in una squadra che ha sempre la palla tra i piedi sia un autentico fenomeno, in una squadra che invece si deve anche difendere escano tutti i suoi limiti in marcatura e sia tutt'altro che un top player.
> 
> Esempio pratico, Bonucci starebbe bene al City, Bonucci non starebbe bene al Milan.



Giocare alti o tenere spesso palla non vuol dire disinteressarsi di ciò che ti succede alle spalle.
Per me oggi koulibaly è nettamente più forte di bonucci perchè è migliorato tantissimo nell'impostazione dove gioca palla con disinvoltura e vede passaggi, fortissimo in marcatura , una bestia a campo aperto.
Il profilo da city è il napoletano.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giocare alti o tenere spesso palla non vuol dire disinteressarsi di ciò che ti succede alle spalle.
> Per me oggi koulibaly è nettamente più forte di bonucci perchè è migliorato tantissimo nell'impostazione dove gioca palla con disinvoltura e vede passaggi, fortissimo in marcatura , una bestia a campo aperto.
> Il profilo da city è il napoletano.



Piccolo OT: Vorrei farti una domanda, visto che ti ritengo uno dei migliori utenti del forum: secondo te Koulibaly è davvero il miglior centrale del nostro campionato? È davvero così più forte di Manolas (anche guardando le valutazioni su Transfermarkt c’è una notevole differenza fra i due in favore del senegalese)?


----------



## Aron (8 Settembre 2018)

Torros ha scritto:


> cmq per me Bonucci non è mai stato un grande centrale. Scarso in marcatura e scarso nell'uno contro uno. Giocatore sui livelli di David Luiz, più dotato il brasiliano, più attento l'italiano.
> 
> Alla gobba ha fatto bene quando erano completamente dominanti in Italia e quando facevano catenaccio all'estero.
> Cmq pure Chiellini che è sicuramente forte nel suo essere macellaio che fa quello che vuole in serie A perché impunito, non vale chissà che più di un Kompany. Con difesa alta Bonucci fa piangere e Chiellini non è certo un fenomeno.
> ...




Bonucci 15 anni fa sarebbe stato in Nazionale soltanto una riserva (nella migliore delle ipotesi), il che è tutto dire.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2018)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: Vorrei farti una domanda, visto che ti ritengo uno dei migliori utenti del forum: secondo te Koulibaly è davvero il miglior centrale del nostro campionato? È davvero così più forte di Manolas (anche guardando le valutazioni su Transfermarkt c’è una notevole differenza fra i due in favore del senegalese)?



Addirittura?! Mi lusinghi, grazie per la stima. 
In realtà è il nostro forum ad essere di altissimo livello.
Riguardo Koulibaly : assolutamente si. La scuola di Sarri ha creato un difensore coi fiocchi. Koulibaly oggi è capace di impostare e districarsi anche in spazi stretti, gioca a due tocchi ed è veloce nel vedere passaggi, moderno per come interpreta il ruolo perchè sale alto per non dar respiro alla punta e lo fa senza commettere mai fallo(aspetto questo fondamentale), in marcatura è praticamente insuperabile e a campo aperto in pochi sono più veloci di lui. 
Oggi senza dubbio lo ritengo il miglior centrale della serie A .
Manolas ha grossi limiti tecnici nella prima impostazione, pecca questo che lo condiziona non poco a grandissimi livelli. Bravissimo se deve recuperare il suo rivale nello spazio perchè ha una velocità di base superiore alla media.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Settembre 2018)

Bonucci ho sempre sostenuto fosse una sega quando era alla Juve, era salvato dal fatto che la squadra subisse pochi attacchi a partite e che comunque il "gioco" di Allegri protegga molto la difesa

Dopo l'anno a sporcare la nostra maglia non so come si possa ritenere forte a maggior ragione


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Settembre 2018)

Secondo me Bonucci ha un enorme problema di autostima.
Tutte le vaccate che dice, il voler a tutti i costi fare il leader senza esserne minimamente tagliato, l'avere avuto per anni un mental coach che lo spronasse e lo facesse sentire il migliore mi fanno pensare ad una persona enormemente insicura.
Questo si riflette nel suo gioco: non per nulla è forte e affidabile in squadre e difese già forti contro avversari più deboli, poi la volta che incontra una squadra davvero forte o gioca in un contesto meno vincente e rodato scompare totalmente.
Mettiamoci anche che difensivamente è mediocre e ha bisogno del Chiellini di turno a fargli da scorta, e abbiamo un giocatore forte in quello (molto limitato) che fa, ovvero impostare da dietro, carente difensivamente e palesemente inadeguato dal punto di vista mentale.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Settembre 2018)

Per come intendo io il ruolo,a prescindere dall'evoluzione tattica del gioco, un difensore deve prima di tutto saper difendere e poi tutto il resto.Ritengo che Bonucci in questo sia davvero obbrobrioso. E' chiaro che non possa giocare che con un marcatore puro come Chiellini e una fase difensiva di alto livello,altrimenti fa figuracce.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Addirittura?! Mi lusinghi, grazie per la stima.
> In realtà è il nostro forum ad essere di altissimo livello.
> Riguardo Koulibaly : assolutamente si. La scuola di Sarri ha creato un difensore coi fiocchi. Koulibaly oggi è capace di impostare e districarsi anche in spazi stretti, gioca a due tocchi ed è veloce nel vedere passaggi, moderno per come interpreta il ruolo perchè sale alto per non dar respiro alla punta e lo fa senza commettere mai fallo(aspetto questo fondamentale), in marcatura è praticamente insuperabile e a campo aperto in pochi sono più veloci di lui.
> Oggi senza dubbio lo ritengo il miglior centrale della serie A .
> Manolas ha grossi limiti tecnici nella prima impostazione, pecca questo che lo condiziona non poco a grandissimi livelli. Bravissimo se deve recuperare il suo rivale nello spazio perchè ha una velocità di base superiore alla media.



Grazie mille! Ho solo da imparare da questo forum


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giocare alti o tenere spesso palla non vuol dire disinteressarsi di ciò che ti succede alle spalle.
> Per me oggi koulibaly è nettamente più forte di bonucci perchè è migliorato tantissimo nell'impostazione dove gioca palla con disinvoltura e vede passaggi, fortissimo in marcatura , una bestia a campo aperto.
> Il profilo da city è il napoletano.



Ma il senegalese è un mostro, il paragone è impietoso. Forza fisica, velocità, gioco aereo, marcatura, buoni piedi. E' il nuovo Thuram, un difensore completo per il quale farei follie. 

Bonucci è più un libero vecchio stile, gioca più sulla lettura e sulle linee di passaggio che sulla marcatura dove mi ripeto fino alla nausea, è proprio scarso. In una squadra da possesso palla e recupero aggressivo della stessa è un campione. Appunto quando gli avversari la vedono poco.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma il senegalese è un mostro, il paragone è impietoso. Forza fisica, velocità, gioco aereo, marcatura, buoni piedi. E' il nuovo Thuram, un difensore completo per il quale farei follie.
> 
> Bonucci è più un libero vecchio stile, gioca più sulla lettura e sulle linee di passaggio che sulla marcatura dove mi ripeto fino alla nausea, è proprio scarso. In una squadra da possesso palla e recupero aggressivo della stessa è un campione. Appunto quando gli avversari la vedono poco.



Chissà però perchè i titoloni li dedicano al Leo nazionale
Forse per lo stesso motivo per cui qualcuno si è accorto di quanto fosse illegale Pirlo solo quando addosso aveva la casacca bianconera.


----------

